# Bike New York 5th May 2013



## EltonFrog (30 May 2013)

Here's a link to an on-line photo album of the Bike New York trip we did earlier this month, and some other rides. Most of the photos are from my Go Pro, and some from my cheap digi camera that I keep in my back pocket, so don't expect any thing arty.

http://onlinephotobook.bonusprint.co.uk/view-online-photo-book/9b1b4444-0700-4656-bcb0-fc7e8db6c202


----------



## JC4LAB (9 Jul 2013)

If you like the 5 Boro there are others in NY to try ...Good fun is the Tour de Bronx in October each year.....Hope its still going


----------

